# Which are the five greatest works by Franz Schubert in your opinion?



## Xisten267 (Sep 2, 2018)

The works are ordered more or less chronologically. Define "greatest" as you wish. If you choose _Other(s)_, please tell us here in the comments section which work(s) you had in mind.

You may change your vote later.

==================================================================

Top ten most voted works that belong to Franz Schubert's five greatest according to the poll at the moment (in case of tie, later work gets priority in the ordering):

1. Symphony No. 8 "Unfinished", D.759 (24 votes)
2. String Quintet, D.956 (22 votes)
3. Winterreise, D.911 (20 votes) 
4. Piano Sonata No. 21, D.960 (18 votes)
5. String Quartet No. 14 "Death and the Maiden", D.810 (18 votes)
6. Symphony No. 9 "Great", D.944 (16 votes)
7. Piano Quintet "The Trout", D.667 (11 votes)
8. Die Schöne Müllerin, D. 795 (9 votes)
9. String Quartet No. 15, D.887 (8 votes)
10. Schwanengesang, D. 957 (7 votes)

Total votes at the moment: 44.

Last update: 09/14/2022.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Arpeggione Sonata, D.821
Piano Quintet "The Trout", D.667
Die Schöne Müllerin, D. 795
Winterreise, D.911
Symphony No. 9 "Great", D.944


----------



## 89Koechel (Nov 25, 2017)

Xisten267 said:


> The works are ordered more or less chronologically. Define "greatest" as you wish. If you choose _Other(s)_, please tell us here in the comments section which work(s) you had in mind.
> 
> You may change your vote later.


Wow, what a GREAT poll, and thanks!! ... Obviously, there's no such thing, as a "weak link" in any of the compositions, offered. I, for one, sometimes wonder what the "old masters" would think of the music, composed AFTER their best days and times. I'd also nominate the somewhat-forgotten "Arpeggione Sonata", D. 821 ... but mainly in the recording of the late, Emanuel Feuermann ... but I'm sure the "Arpeggione" will probably fade, in total votes. No problem, and thanks again, for the poll!


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

Might’ve been considered the greatest ever if he lived a longer life. His late works are phenomenal!


----------



## Otis B. Driftwood (5 mo ago)

Piano Trio No. 2, D.929
Arpeggione Sonata, D.821
Die Schöne Müllerin, D. 795
Symphony No. 8 "Unfinished", D.759
Piano Quintet "The Trout", D.667

I'm grateful to the film "Barry Lyndon" for introducing me to that wonderful piano trio.


----------



## Kreisler jr (Apr 21, 2021)

I voted string quintet, last quartet D 887 , Eb major piano Trio, Winterreise, D 959 A major piano sonata.
Next batch would have included the "Great" Symphony C major (probably his most influential instrumental piece together with the "Wanderer Fantasy") but I think the chamber pieces are overall preferable, and Winterreise before Müllerin is also an easy choice for me.
Also top ten for me would be an "other", the violin fantasy D 934.


----------



## Waehnen (Oct 31, 2021)

My choices:

The Cello Quintet
Death and the Maiden Quartet
The Unfinished Symphony
C-minor Late Sonata
Bb-Major Late Sonata

Absolutely wonderful works all!


----------



## justekaia (Jan 2, 2022)

String Quintet D 956
String Quartet D 810
Piano Sonata D 960
Winterreise D 911
Symphony 9


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Symphony No. 8 "Unfinished", D759 (1822)
Die Schöne Müllerin, D.795 (1823)
String Quartet No. 14 "Death and the Maiden", D. 810 (1824)
Winterreise, D.911 (1827)
String Quintet, D. 956 (1828)

I could easily have voted for a dozen or more.


----------



## larold (Jul 20, 2017)

I could only vote for a couple of my favorites which are:

Mass in A
Great C minor symphony
Piano Trio No. 2
Ganymed
An Schwager Kronos


----------



## mmsbls (Mar 6, 2011)

Symphony No. 8 "Unfinished", D759 (1822)
Symphony No. 9 "Great", D.944
String Quartet No. 14 "Death and the Maiden", D. 810 (1824)
String Quintet, D. 956 (1828) 
Mass No. 6, D.950


----------



## StDior (May 28, 2015)

The first four selections were easy:
Symphony No. 8 "Unfinished", D.759
String Quartet No. 14 "Death and the Maiden", D.810 
Symphony No. 9 "Great", D.944 
String Quintet, D.956

The fifth pick was chosen with difficulties from the following great pieces:
String Quartet No. 13 "Rosamunde", D.804
String Quartet No. 15, D.887 
Piano Sonata No. 18, D.894 
Piano Trio No. 2, D.929
Piano Sonata No. 20, D.959

Finally I chose the Piano Sonata No. 18 after long hesitasion.


----------



## Brahmsian Colors (Sep 16, 2016)

These five give me the greatest pleasure:

Symphony no. 9, "Great C major"
Symphony no. 5
Octet
Piano Sonata no.13, D 664
Incidental Music to Rosamunde


----------



## Xisten267 (Sep 2, 2018)

Added a list of the top ten most voted works of the poll in the first post. I'll keep updating the numbers of the list as new votes appear.


----------



## Mr Belpit (Oct 1, 2015)

Winterreise
Symphony No. 8 "Unfinished"
String Quartet No. 15
Piano Sonata No. 21
Die Schöne Müllerin


----------



## golfer72 (Jan 27, 2018)

My favorite genre is solo piano and Schubert is my favorite in that genre. Ive never really listened too much to his chamber works. Its a shame he died so young. I can only imagine what great piano works he would have composed. Even in his short life he left an awesome body of work


----------



## GraemeG (Jun 30, 2009)

Beyond D750 or so there seem to be an endless stream of masterpieces.
If you ran a competition called "greatest works by a xx-year-old" Schubert would probably win ages 26-31 inclusive!
His grave did indeed entomb "ever fairer hopes".


----------



## Josquin13 (Nov 7, 2017)

I could choose virtually any five works numbered in the high D. 800s and D. 900s, that is, most any piece of music that Schubert composed in the last two years of his life--1827-28, or what is called "late Schubert". Though it seems strange to be classifying a period of music as 'late' by a composer that died at aged 31. 

To illustrate my point, I'll first select 5 late Schubert masterpieces that didn't make it onto the OP's list, & surprisingly, four of these five pieces haven't even been mentioned so far. In addition, I'll provide Youtube links to some of my favorite recordings for each,

1. Fantasia in F minor for piano four hands (one piano), D. 940, which is arguably the finest work in the genre,










2. Song "Der Hirt auf dem Felsen" or "The Shepherd on the Rock", for voice, clarinet and piano, D. 965--This is Schubert's final work, composed in the month of his death,


















Arleen Auger - Graham Johnson - The Hyperion Schubert Edition 9


View credits, reviews, tracks and shop for the CD release of "The Hyperion Schubert Edition 9" on Discogs.




www.discogs.com





3. Fantasy in C major for violin and piano D. 934,





Schubert: Fantasie (Kremer, Afanassiev)

4. Drei Klavierstücke for solo piano, D. 946
[Alfred Brendel] Schubert: Drei Klavierstücke -- D946

5. Song "Des Fischers Liebesglück" for voice and piano, D. 933,
Schubert: Des Fischers Liebesglück, D.933

6. I'd also consider "Ave Maria" or "Ellens Gesang" (“Ellen's Song”) III to be one of Schubert's finest songs, as well, but it's not quite a late work at D. 839, having been composed in 1825.

Schubert: Ave Maria, "Ellens Gesang III", D839

To finish off my top 10, I'll choose the following four works, which will count as my top 4 votes, along with 1 "other" from the previous 1-6 list, such as the Fantasia in F minor piano duet:

7. Song cycle: Winterreisse, D. 911
Peter Schreier/Sviatoslav Richter "Winterreise" Schubert
Winterreise D.911: Erste Abteilung: Gute Nacht
Schubert : Die Winterreise D911 : I Gute Nacht
Schubert: Winterreise, D. 911: Gute Nacht

8. String Quintet, D. 956

String Quintet in C Major, Op. 163, D. 956: I. Allegro ma non troppo
Unfortunately, my favorite digital era recording from the lesser known Vellinger Quartet, with Beaux Arts Trio cellist Bernard Greenhouse, is no longer on YouTube, but it is definitely worth hearing (& owning), IMO:








Franz Schubert, Vellinger Quartet, Bernard Greenhouse - Schubert: String Quintet in C, BBC Music (Vol. 7, No. 3) - Amazon.com Music


Franz Schubert, Vellinger Quartet, Bernard Greenhouse - Schubert: String Quintet in C, BBC Music (Vol. 7, No. 3) - Amazon.com Music



www.amazon.com




Schubert / Rostropovich / Taneyev Quartet, 1963: Quintet in C major, Op. posth. 163 - Complete
Schubert String Quintet C major D 956 Op posth 163 Modigliani Quartet

9. Piano Sonata in A major, D. 959, with its hauntingly beautiful Andantino movement, which Robert Bresson used so effectively in his film, "Au Hasard Balthazar",

Artur Schnabel plays Schubert Sonata D959 in A major (II)
Au hasard Balthazar
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 20 in A, D.959 - 1. Allegro
Schubert - Piano Sonata No.20 in A-dur, D.959

10. 8 Impromptus for solo piano, D. 899 & D. 935,

Schubert: 4 Impromptus, Op. 90, D.899 - No. 1 in C Minor: Allegro molto moderato
Franz Schubert, Impromptu No. 1 c-minor, D. 899, Alfred Brendel
4 Impromptus, Op. 90, D. 899: No. 1 in C Minor, Allegro molto moderato
Schubert - Complete Impromptus, D.899, Op.90 & D.935, Op. posth. 142 | Maria João Pires

Extra: #11--While among Schubert's earlier works, I've long admired his 6 Moments Musicaux, D. 780, especially when played by Emil Gilels, Edwin Fischer, & Maria Joao Pires,

Gilels plays Schubert - Six moments musicaux
6 Moments musicaux, Op. 94, D. 780: No. 1 in C Major, Moderato
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TOmeKHaQyTU&list=OLAK5uy_kfhkdnBCoqwOEa7N7hcaE1mCJBen2BKds&index=176


----------



## Marc (Jun 15, 2007)

Picked:

_Unvollendete _(Symphony in B minor)
String Quartet "Der Tod und das Mädchen"
_Winterreise_
String Quintet
Lied "Gretchen am Spinnrade"

Could have picked dozens of others, but these 5 are eternal. That Gretchen song is everything what passion and pain is about, in less than 4 minutes. Penned down, with his heart in his throat I guess, when 17 years old.


----------



## Marc (Jun 15, 2007)

This is bl**dy marvellous, by the way.






And my favourite soprano here:






A song that gives me goosebumps _in aeternum_.


----------

